# alarma accionada por laser



## Maykol (Jul 5, 2012)

hola maigos tenia tiempo sin dejar algo por aqui... bueno le cuenta la razon: anoche se metieron a mi casa y robaron los equipos de sonido de todos los carros y el mio como no tenia equipo el muy ratero se llevo mi tester un UNIT :enfadado: u como no sabia cuanto valia un proto boar lo dejo hay . el caso es que todos los carros tienen alarma y ningunas de esas porquerias se activaron, asi que pense como es posible que un *casi *ing eletronico tenga probles de seguridad, asi que me acabo de diseñar el siguiente circuito, lo simule con *livewire*, porque a multisim ya se le vencio la licencia. espero correcciones yo lo corri y funciona en el simulador. bueno no les quito mas tiempo.

saludos dede Tachira-venezuela


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2012)

horrible.
si ya accionas el rele para que con el rele luego accionas un T. para dispara r una bocina??
sin Rb el Q2 se quema (si la carga es grande , por que asi la limitacion de Ib la da la carga) .

supongo por ese C . en la base de Q2 que intentas darle una temporizacion , no ¿¿?
lo usula es Q2 como emisor comun por la carga que maneja.

por que no trabajas en base a algun ci asi tenes mas opciones?? si te pones a pensar lo que ees una alarma veras que necesitaras mas funciones utiles.

que pensas usar como barrera laser ??? 
yo no encontre nunca, si hay barreras IR .


----------



## Maykol (Jul 5, 2012)

bueno no queria usar integrados porque queria algo sensillo.. si no lo  haria con un PIC16f84 y todo quedara en uno... y si ese capacitor es  como un temporisador... pero esta bien lo rediseñare con un 555 a ver  que opinan. :/


----------



## fernandob (Jul 5, 2012)

primero fijate que usaras de detector.

tenes que detectar >>>> asegurar temporizacion  >>> oscilador o no si accionas ssirena.
memoria por si te interesa.

bateria asi que cargador para back ap.

y si tenes que pasar vos por ahi tiempo para salir /entrar.

en lo demas, si es simple, como bien tuviste de concepto :
detecto >> aseguro tiempo minimo de sonido >> acciono alarma


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 5, 2012)

Maykol dijo:


> bueno no queria usar integrados porque queria algo sensillo.. si no lo  haria con un PIC16f84 y todo quedara en uno... y si ese capacitor es  como un temporisador... pero esta bien lo rediseñare con un 555 a ver  que opinan. :/



Amigo, en cualquier sistema de alarma, por mas simple que sea, tienes que lograr un enclavado del disparo, para asi despues poder desactivarla manualmente o bien con un tiempo de retardo a la desconexion, pues sino fuera asi,  imaginate.


----------

